# Problem fitting 6” stove pipe in Timberline woodstove



## LesShulman (Sep 5, 2020)

I have a Timberline wood stove and any pipe that I purchase doesnt seem to fit in the 6inch hole of the cast iron Timberline stove. I am wondering what I should do to get my pipe to fit, while making sure I don’t break it. Is there a weird size that Timberline made


----------



## kennyp2339 (Sep 6, 2020)

Pipe is to big or to small? Single wall or double wall, is there an extra glob / bead of welding slag? If using single wall is the female end (crimped side) pointed down?


----------



## bholler (Sep 6, 2020)

Lots of old stoves used well casing as their collar.  It is not the right size.  There are a few different adapter options or you can over crimp the pipe to fit in then hammer it out once inside.  Or peen the pipe out to expand it a bit


----------



## Hoytman (Sep 6, 2020)

I realize hammering or peeking can work, but on a new stove and pipe? Uh...no!! The manufacturer and installer would be explaining this and at least telling me where to get a proper fitting pipe.

I can see doing this on an older stove, but no way in a new one. It would go back. Period.  I would stop payment with credit card company and have them help resolve the issue if this happened to me.

I ran into this on an old stove and doing as BHoller described worked fine, but I’m not dealing with that on a new product. To each their own.


----------



## bholler (Sep 6, 2020)

Hoytman said:


> I realize hammering or peeking can work, but on a new stove and pipe? Uh...no!! The manufacturer and installer would be explaining this and at least telling me where to get a proper fitting pipe.
> 
> I can see doing this on an older stove, but no way in a new one. It would go back. Period.  I would stop payment with credit card company and have them help resolve the issue if this happened to me.
> 
> I ran into this on an old stove and doing as BHoller described worked fine, but I’m not dealing with that on a new product. To each their own.


This is a timberline stove they haven't been made in 30 or so years.


----------



## Hoytman (Sep 6, 2020)

I was thinking of a newer brand stove. Can’t recall the name at the moment. Just shoot me then...


----------



## bholler (Sep 6, 2020)

Hoytman said:


> I was thinking of a newer brand stove. Can’t recall the name at the moment. Just shoot me then...


No big deal just correcting your mistake.


----------



## Hoytman (Sep 6, 2020)

Timberwolf  I was thinking.


----------



## LesShulman (Sep 7, 2020)

kennyp2339 said:


> Pipe is to big or to small? Single wall or double wall, is there an extra glob / bead of welding slag? If using single wall is the female end (crimped side) pointed down?


Single wall Pipe is too small For the hole of the cast iron stove. It is used. No history but looks old and never used. There is an extra glob of welding on the cup of the cast iron stove. Yes the female side is pointing down.


----------



## LesShulman (Sep 7, 2020)

bholler said:


> Lots of old stoves used well casing as their collar.  It is not the right size.  There are a few different adapter options or you can over crimp the pipe to fit in then hammer it out once inside.  Or peen the pipe out to expand it a bit


What adaptor options do you know of? I have tried to over crimp but it just won’t fit in.


----------



## bholler (Sep 7, 2020)

LesShulman said:


> What adaptor options do you know of? I have tried to over crimp but it just won’t fit in.


Lindeman carries a skirted adapter that works well I will go down a take a picture of one in a little bit


----------



## bholler (Sep 7, 2020)

Here it is


----------



## LesShulman (Sep 7, 2020)

Thank you so much for all your help. I will definitely look for this adaptor as my effort to crimp has been unsuccessful.  Very much appreciate your time, energy and expertise.


----------



## ｊａｎｅ (Jun 23, 2021)

Hi，good　morning！
this　picture　is　an　old　timberline　wood　 stove　，
hope　someone　know　the model／size of this stove，thanks


----------



## begreen (Jun 23, 2021)

No picture


----------

